# New 5x5 Single WR by Syuhei Omura



## zhanglei1943 (Jul 24, 2010)

at a camp in Japan today

1:06.93

congs to him!

and NR avg of 1:16.96



another important information, Nakajima was back on camp for the first time since he quit cubing. no further infos about his results.


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Owen (Jul 24, 2010)

That's quick.


----------



## Meep (Jul 24, 2010)

Wat O_O


----------



## Roy_HK (Jul 24, 2010)

Yu is back!ya!


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2010)

syyyuuuheeeeiiiiiiii


----------



## r_517 (Jul 24, 2010)

awesome:O


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 24, 2010)

<3


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

When I thought of the people who would break that record, I never expected it to be Syuhei.


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2010)

so.... videos??


----------



## r_517 (Jul 24, 2010)

few japanese guys here


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

wow.. syuhei is not just fast on his 4x4x4 but on his another bigcubes too @[email protected]


----------



## syuhei222 (Jul 24, 2010)

HD video coming soon 
sub50 edge pairing,and PLL skip 

also, Yumu Tabuchi WR average 16.11 333 one-handed

Next day, We have only 333 events.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy crap... :confused:

when is Yumu going to stop breaking the OH WRs?


----------



## syuhei222 (Jul 24, 2010)

18sec center
50sec edge
bad 3x3x3 part
VERY nice LL (8moves)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Fantastic reaction. Well done that man!!!!!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! That was awesome.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> 18sec center
> 50sec edge
> bad 3x3x3 part
> VERY nice LL (8moves)



 what is that means?
18 secs center is ......... me, sub1 minute center :fp

and you got skip PLL, you must be cheating


----------



## Enter (Jul 24, 2010)

wowow!!!!
syuhei you are the man!!!


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome! It should have been a sub-65, right? xD
I'm looking forward to tomorrow's 3x3. Hopefully the AsR will be smashed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome!
You look like this after your solve -


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 24, 2010)

Brilliant congrats


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 24, 2010)

Japanese have slow reactions 
Gratz Syuhei


----------



## kurtaz (Jul 24, 2010)

yess!


----------



## nck (Jul 24, 2010)

lolreaction

I want Yu back xD


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2010)

wat.........................


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

omgwow!!

lol at reaction


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 24, 2010)

Congratulations Syuhei.... it's kind of Abracadabra 5x5x5? and yumuuuuuuu... stop with OH PLEASE  .......... give a chance pls to another new OH talents cuber  or are you waiting till you get sub 14 avrg? 

I don't see any Japanese at AC 2010 list  what happen here?


----------



## Truncator (Jul 24, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Forte (Jul 24, 2010)

すごい世界記録！センター速すぎた


----------



## Tord (Jul 24, 2010)

Congratulations Syuhei! 

Neat reaction.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> すごい世界記録！センター速すぎた



sugoi blablhlablhlal can't understand the rest.


----------



## Chance (Jul 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > すごい世界記録！センター速すぎた
> ...



Amazing world record! Center, too fast. 

Google Translate actually worked that time.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2010)

Amazing and, to me, quite unexpected. Wasn't too long ago we were both around 1:25-1:30 average, now Syuhei can get a 1:06 and I can't get a 1:26 

And congrats to Yumu yet again, haha. No challengers to him, eh?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2010)

Chance said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


lol yeah that's a pretty exact translation


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> And congrats to Yumu yet again, haha. No challengers to him, eh?




yes indeed  I still don't understand why Asian blood cubers GOOD in Uno Mano event?


Go Yummy Yumu get what you want cause you are still young and have motivation and I do hope to see you again in Bangkok......


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > And congrats to Yumu yet again, haha. No challengers to him, eh?
> ...


Well, are they? Roughly 7 of the top 10 OH cubers have Asian descent, but I don't know what percentage of serious cubers do (5 of the top 10 most cubing-populous countries are in Asia, and one is the US which has a lot of Asian people). It might not be as significant a correlation as it seems. I don't really think race could have a bearing on cubing speed, although culture could.

I remember a while ago the UWR lists for OH average were full of Japanese people, and I assumed it had something to do with some kind of friendly competition among them. Only a few ever did well in competition, though, compared to their unofficial avg12 records.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 24, 2010)

QQ, to me if I see cuber with Asian eyes or face they are Asian though I don;t know and even care about their Nationality  

If I love and proud as Asian it doesn't mean I'm a racist ( i hope you don't have problems with this), you can ask another Asian blood people around you... they still love their country where their parents or they were born... or maybe it is only me and my opinion  

Let's back to basic with amazing WR's from Syuhei and Yumu .....


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 24, 2010)

Well done Syuhei! Congratz!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 24, 2010)

Any video on the OH WR?


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2010)

Wowza, E slice edges are dominating again  .


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2010)

Did E ever stop?
Apart from Erik that is.


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2010)

They stopped _dominating_.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the competition wins best podium thus far (Yumu - 10.48, Yu Sajima - 10.55, Syuhei - 10.80)

Any vids on Yumu's 10.03 average and OH WR average?


Also, Nakaji did surprisingly well and actually broke his competition 4x4 PB


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2010)

Oshi 10.03 average by Yumu


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> yumuuuuuuu... stop with OH PLEASE  .......... give a chance pls to another new OH talents cuber  or are you waiting till you get sub 14 avrg?


 
LOL I want OH WR but I'm 30 second average.


----------

